
Linux for the Nintendo 3DS - xerography
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-linux-for-the-3ds.407187/
======
sultansaladin
I remember when xerpi started getting into the modding world (back then when
the psp scene was almost dead), and seeing how much he has achieved, its just
so inspiring.

